# Cadillac ATS average driver's age?



## Ripred (Oct 13, 2012)

Since this is an unofficial Cadillac ATS subforum now, I thought this topic would be interesting to discuss  Some sample data (pretty small, but hey, at least it's something):
http://www.cadillacforums.com/forum...orum/279192-new-ats-driver-what-your-age.html
Seems to be a mix of old people (40 years old and higher) and younger ones...


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

Can we move this to Automobile talk? All this 'ATS this and ATS that talk is starting to get really annoying. By really annoying I mean I'm going to block the next person who puts up an ATS thread. We have a General automotive section. Post it in there.


----------



## justinnum1 (Nov 22, 2011)

i would ask a mod to merge all the ats nonsense into one thread, but there are no mods on this site...


----------



## Ripred (Oct 13, 2012)

You people are not fun! ATS is a direct competitor to F30 (just like Mercedes CLA) so this model's discussion is technically relevant to this forum section, tim330i himself made a ATS-related thread in this section, so...


----------



## Elk (Apr 28, 2012)

If you do not want ATS threads, stop feeding them.


----------



## SilverX3 (Sep 2, 2005)

*STOP IT*
I am sick of ATS


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> Can we move this to Automobile talk? All this 'ATS this and ATS that talk is starting to get really annoying. By really annoying I mean I'm going to block the next person who puts up an ATS thread. We have a General automotive section. Post it in there.


I have a great idea for a thread. "What is the average age of the 35 year old BMW driver vs a 35 year old Cadillac driver?"

Which forum would be most approproiate? Off topic?

CA


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

captainaudio said:


> I have a great idea for a thread. "What is the average age of the 35 year old BMW driver vs a 35 year old Cadillac driver?"
> 
> Which forum would be most approproiate? Off topic?
> 
> CA


That belongs on the other forum. :rofl:


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

captainaudio said:


> I have a great idea for a thread. "What is the average age of the 35 year old BMW driver vs a 35 year old Cadillac driver?"
> 
> Which forum would be most approproiate? Off topic?
> 
> CA


Well captain, if you can disclose the answer to your own question above, maybe we can figure out where it belongs.


----------



## chiba (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow, stupid thread. Awesome.


----------



## Ripred (Oct 13, 2012)

chiba said:


> Wow, Awesome.


Thanks! I have few more topic ideas for this forum section, like "Cadillac ATS's CUE vs. BMW F30's iDrive" and such, just waiting for the right time to create these topics


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

It's not really a stupid thread. For years these threads were only about Audi, MB, and Lexus. I'm glad to see that American manufacturers have gotten back into the game and are part of the discussion. I replaced my E60 with a CTS because the F30 had bloated up the 5 series. I couldn't stand my test drives in the new 5er. I can say that the CTS has not let me down at all. Just like a BMW you've got to option it out properly. My CTS has the FE3 sport package, Recaro seats, LSD, performance summer tires on 19" wheels. That being said, she'll be traded in on the 3er I've ordered in my sig below. Fortunately the F30 in my mind hasn't sold out like the new 5er has, but based on my experience with the CTS I believe the ATS will be a worthy competitor.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

dtc100 said:


> Well captain, if you can disclose the answer to your own question above, maybe we can figure out where it belongs.


From what I have learned from this forum the average age of a 35 year old Cadillac driver is MUCH higher than the average age of a 35 year old BMW driver.

CA


----------



## Jamesonsviggen (Jun 18, 2007)

Don't know why it's a separate thread, it would fit just fine in one of the other threads where age is already being discussed. If this board was monitored 12 ATS threads could logically become 2-3.


----------



## Ripred (Oct 13, 2012)

Jamesonsviggen said:


> If this board was monitored 12 ATS threads could logically become 2-3.


Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Jamesonsviggen (Jun 18, 2007)

Ripred said:


> Where's the fun in that?


Fun for who?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

mdsbuc said:


> It's not really a stupid thread. For years these threads were only about Audi, MB, and Lexus. I'm glad to see that American manufacturers have gotten back into the game and are part of the discussion. I replaced my E60 with a CTS because the F30 had bloated up the 5 series. I couldn't stand my test drives in the new 5er. I can say that the CTS has not let me down at all. Just like a BMW you've got to option it out properly. My CTS has the FE3 sport package, Recaro seats, LSD, performance summer tires on 19" wheels. That being said, she'll be traded in on the 3er I've ordered in my sig below. Fortunately the F30 in my mind hasn't sold out like the new 5er has, but based on my experience with the CTS I believe the ATS will be a worthy competitor.


Your caddy is so rare. FE3+Recaros in an non-V has to be a dealer order. When I was eyeing CTS's a few years ago there were exactly zero in any color in So Calif.

I hope it was a lease buc. That depreciation must be a killer....

.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

mdsbuc said:


> It's not really a stupid thread. For years these threads were only about Audi, MB, and Lexus. I'm glad to see that American manufacturers have gotten back into the game and are part of the discussion. I replaced my E60 with a CTS because the F30 had bloated up the 5 series. I couldn't stand my test drives in the new 5er. I can say that the CTS has not let me down at all. Just like a BMW you've got to option it out properly. My CTS has the FE3 sport package, Recaro seats, LSD, performance summer tires on 19" wheels. That being said, she'll be traded in on the 3er I've ordered in my sig below. Fortunately the F30 in my mind hasn't sold out like the new 5er has, but based on my experience with the CTS I believe the ATS will be a worthy competitor.


I test drove CTS-Vs a few times. GMs magnetic shock technology is amazing,


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

I actually looked this up the other day. There is no data on ATS owners as the car is brand new. However, the average age of a Cadillac owner is 62. On average a Cadillac owner is older than a Audi, BMW, Mercedes and yes...even a Lexus owner.


----------

